# 9a or 3a..what the hell is a bubble block?



## Youngdubber6 (Jan 27, 2002)

ok so a 3a from an audi is a 2.0L bubble block right? and a 2.0L 16v vw block is a bubble block right...

so they should be the exact same thing with different codes..right?
I'm starting to go crazy here with this
and if that is so...the audi 3a block with a 16v head and 3a pistons should be the same 10-1cr that the vw 9a 2L 16v motor has..right...


[Modified by Youngdubber6, 11:30 PM 7-2-2002]


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 9a or 3a..what the hell is a bubble block? (Youngdubber6)*

The blocks are quite similar but, the 3a is an 8v block and the 9a is a 16v block, different pistons, oil pump, IM shaft. A 16v head on a 3a block would have a very low compression ratio less than 8.0:1. BTW, the 3a is sometimes refered to as the bubble block. For good info on the various VW engines see the engine swaps section of www.volkswagen.org 


[Modified by ABA Scirocco, 6:47 PM 7-2-2002]


----------



## cidzonetrooper (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: 9a or 3a..what the hell is a bubble block? (ABA Scirocco)*

so what compression would ya have with a 16v head on a 2.0l 8v crossflow block?? and a 16v on a 1.8 g-60 block?? running the g-60/16v head on a turbo combo now, dont know the compression ratio of either of these thanx chris


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 9a or 3a..what the hell is a bubble block? (cidzonetrooper)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so what compression would ya have with a 16v head on a 2.0l 8v crossflow block?? and a 16v on a 1.8 g-60 block?? running the g-60/16v head on a turbo combo now, dont know the compression ratio of either of these thanx chris




























[HR][/HR]​7-8:1, 5-6:1.


----------

